# Older horses hunting



## flirtygerty (13 December 2014)

Please excuse my ignorance, I know nothing about hunting, I have a TB and a WB, both in their 20's and both get excited when they hear hounds or horn, my WB mare gazes longingly in the direction of the hounds, I believe, given their reaction that both have hunted in the past.
When hunting, how fast is the pace and is it likely two oldies could cope with a days hunting, both are in good health, although the mare has arthritis, it is under control and she is sound, we have a hunt comes regularly and I thought it might be a treat for the oldies, from what I've seen, there seems to be a lot of standing around, but like I say, know nothing about it, is this worth looking into?


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 December 2014)

Fitness rather than age would be the priority.  Plenty of golden oldies enjoy hunting and there is no need to have full days.


----------



## flirtygerty (13 December 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Fitness rather than age would be the priority.  Plenty of golden oldies enjoy hunting and there is no need to have full days.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, having just read a thread in the tack room about rearing , my two oldies would never be fit enough to hunt, so happy hackers they will be, never killed my own thread before, but thanks for your reply


----------



## Dunlin (14 December 2014)

Some cubbing days round here were nothing more than a quiet hack with the odd short canter thrown in. You can leave when you like, don't have to jump, don't have to even canter or trot. 

The same could apply to hunting after opening meet but obviously the jumping gets real, the going tougher, longer days and more galloping but again, it's all optional and you can go to a meet, mooch about at the back for an hour and then come home, just keep an eye on how far away you are getting from home/trailer/lorry.

My friend hunts her 21 year old Cob, she's an all day horse and jumps rails (not hedges). When she gets tired she either has a recharge of the batteries at the back of the field or calls it a day. The best thing about hunting is there is never any pressure or expectations from anyone but yourself.


----------



## bakewell (14 December 2014)

Plenty of smaller ponies/ natives hunt well into their twenties. And a lot of horses coming out of competition in their late teens onwards. 
As mentioned fitness is a concern (/bloody mindedness of native ponies and foolhardiness of children). The other thing to consider is that for any horse hunting can be dangerous. I think it's fairer to let them find their fifth leg when they're younger tbh (tho as you say, yours may have had a hunting background).
Don't discount hound exercise though! More of a structured hack. Plus you can get involved with your local hunt, I'm sure they'd be glad to include you even if it's not in a riding in the field capacity.


----------



## huskydamage (14 December 2014)

I went for my first time hunting with my pony when she was 19/20. I'd never been hunting before, I don't know if she had. I wanted to try something new as I don't compete anymore and have been a solo happy hacker for years. I was looking to inject some excitement back into my riding 
I hadn't hacked out with anyone for a long time, so I was very different for me to suddenly be legging it around with a group of people and horses. I really enjoyed it, yes my pony was VERY excited, but it really gave her a new lease of life when I got back home. 
I wouldn't say she's super fit, but she's a very hyper newforest X and we do a lot of cantering/galloping around on our hacks, so she is used to running about a bit. The only thing that would worry me is bad ground/mud. I wouldn't go hunting if it was very wet as she isn't as sure footed as she used to be. The mind is willing but the body not always!
I don't get to go very often because of transport, but when I do it's great and my pony loves it


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (14 December 2014)

The Huntsman of our pack sometimes hunts with his 20 year old mare, and I knew another 20 year old gelding who used to hunt with us, and he could do it fine, and probably still could of, if he sadly hadn't pulled a ligament in his back XC schooling...


----------



## JenHunt (14 December 2014)

if they are fit and used to doing a couple of hours hacking at a trot/canter then there's no reason why you couldn't have a couple of hours hunting on them!

My 2 are both 20 (rising 21) and love their hunting and still go regularly - what's more, I know plenty who are still hunting in their mid 20's. the key is fitness though!


----------



## flirtygerty (14 December 2014)

Thanks for all your positive replies, both my oldies are really semi retired, love getting out and about though, it was just their reaction on hearing the hounds and horn set me thinking, I might up their fitness and have a word with my landlord, he's very involved with the hunt and take it from there, watch this space folks


----------



## gunnergundog (15 December 2014)

Why not wait until the start of Sept 2015 when cubbing will commence again....it will be a lot slower and an easier introduction for your horses, especially if they haven;t hunted before or for a long time.  In the meantime you can work on their stamina and fitness.

Many do hunt in their 20s, but generally they are seasoned hunters who have gained fitness over many years and are probably only partially let down in the summer months.  My old lad hunted until 23, but for the last two seasons we were doing shorter, easier days.


----------



## bakewell (15 December 2014)

(btw depends on how well under control you can keep them/ if they feel ok at the back)
Every hunt needs more gate shutters, slow/ children chaperones. You'll be much more popular than the guy constantly running up the bum of the field master!


----------



## Orangehorse (15 December 2014)

I wouldn't like to take an older horse that has never hunted before, I think people underestimate how fit they have to be.  It is fine if you are hunting a horse that has hunted quite a lot and has been kept ticking over but to take a semi retired horse hunting in the middle of the season is asking quite a lot.

If the oldie is fit and having regular exercise, some hunts start in August and even advertise that they are just walk and trot, and there is a lot of standing around.  The pace picks up as the autumn progesses, and there are generally quite a few local hunt/pony club rides which are about 10-12 miles long throughout September and October  One of those every weekend and some cantering should have the horse fit enough to do a bit of hunting.


----------



## flirtygerty (15 December 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			I wouldn't like to take an older horse that has never hunted before, I think people underestimate how fit they have to be.  It is fine if you are hunting a horse that has hunted quite a lot and has been kept ticking over but to take a semi retired horse hunting in the middle of the season is asking quite a lot.

If the oldie is fit and having regular exercise, some hunts start in August and even advertise that they are just walk and trot, and there is a lot of standing around.  The pace picks up as the autumn progesses, and there are generally quite a few local hunt/pony club rides which are about 10-12 miles long throughout September and October  One of those every weekend and some cantering should have the horse fit enough to do a bit of hunting.
		
Click to expand...

You misundertand me, I wouldn't risk any of mine young or old to do a job they weren't fit for, I don't intend to go hunting this weekend, it was just seeing the mare's reaction to the sounds of the hunt that got me thinking that at some point point, she may enjoy it, she was bought as a companion and is a star, really strides out when hacking but is a total novice ride, I just like to vary what I do with them, just now, with limited time, I'm concentrating on keeping my young cob ticking over and getting my lad back in harness, but the lighter nights are on the way, thanks for your reply


----------



## flirtygerty (15 December 2014)

bakewell said:



			(btw depends on how well under control you can keep them/ if they feel ok at the back)
Every hunt needs more gate shutters, slow/ children chaperones. You'll be much more popular than the guy constantly running up the bum of the field master!
		
Click to expand...

both my oldies are well behaved alone and in company and wouldn't mind shutting gates, so now have to work on upping their fitness for next year, thanks for that


----------



## Kat (16 December 2014)

When I go hunting I am often accompanied by two 20 something equines. One is a 12 pony with COPD who adores hunting,  keeps up, jumps and stays out all day. The other is a 22yr old wb. He loves hunting and will stay out all day. He isn't as fit as the pony but manages fine. 

You would never guess how old either are if you saw them out!


----------



## TheresaW (16 December 2014)

I have only ever been hunting once, a couple of years ago when my mare was 18. I think she's possibly hunted before I got her, I bought her when she was 9. She was fit, but I wouldn't say hunting fit.  We went out for about 3 hours, and loved every minute of it.  Would like to go again, but finances, lack of transport and a hunting partner mean it probably won't happen.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (16 December 2014)

I hunted a 21 year old last season and he was awesome although I was quite precious with him and avoided the big hedges although he would have happily given them a go. He only ever did long days when we didn't do that much during the day. There have been a few days this season where I think he would have really struggled and I would have had to take him home at about 1 p.m.


----------



## Orangehorse (16 December 2014)

flirtygerty said:



			You misundertand me, I wouldn't risk any of mine young or old to do a job they weren't fit for, I don't intend to go hunting this weekend, it was just seeing the mare's reaction to the sounds of the hunt that got me thinking that at some point point, she may enjoy it, she was bought as a companion and is a star, really strides out when hacking but is a total novice ride, I just like to vary what I do with them, just now, with limited time, I'm concentrating on keeping my young cob ticking over and getting my lad back in harness, but the lighter nights are on the way, thanks for your reply
		
Click to expand...

OK, sorry.  I think the excited reaction is more to do with "what's going on over there!" with noise and horses milling around.  Although you never know, your horse might have done a lot of hunting in the past.  Pity they can't tell us.

I know for a fact that mine has never hunted, but he still goes on high alert if the hunt is around, seems he would quite like to try it!


----------



## JenHunt (16 December 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			I know for a fact that mine has never hunted, but he still goes on high alert if the hunt is around, seems he would quite like to try it!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know many horses who wouldn't!! I know there are some who just don't take to it, but most like the idea of it - charging round fields with a herd, going places you don't usually get to go....


----------



## flirtygerty (16 December 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			OK, sorry.  I think the excited reaction is more to do with "what's going on over there!" with noise and horses milling around.  Although you never know, your horse might have done a lot of hunting in the past.  Pity they can't tell us.

I know for a fact that mine has never hunted, but he still goes on high alert if the hunt is around, seems he would quite like to try it!
		
Click to expand...

If my lot are in due to the hunt, they are all interested in passing horses, calling etc, then settle to doing what they do best, eating, my TB and mare, only when they hear either the horn or the hounds, grow an inch and the mare especially stands looking hopefully towards the noise, perhaps you have to see it, to know what I mean, I know my TB has hunted in the last 8 yrs, I've known him for 5 yrs, mine do pleasure rides and after a few 'looky' moments on arrival, aren't bothered by other horses, I can't think of an adequate way to describe what my mare does, but it's not the horses, it's the sound of hounds and horn


----------



## Kat (16 December 2014)

Ha ha yes my YO reckons that when the hunt are in the area she can tell which ones know what the noises really mean!


----------



## buzzybef (19 December 2014)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			The Huntsman of our pack sometimes hunts with his 20 year old mare, and I knew another 20 year old gelding who used to hunt with us, and he could do it fine, and probably still could of, if he sadly hadn't pulled a ligament in his back XC schooling...
		
Click to expand...

My Boy is 19 and is off hunting Saturday for the first time in a few years! He's not very fit(just got him from his owner where he was chucked in a field with no rug) but i'll gage when he's tired and take him home!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 December 2014)

buzzybef said:



			My Boy is 19 and is off hunting Saturday for the first time in a few years! He's not very fit(just got him from his owner where he was chucked in a field with no rug) but i'll gage when he's tired and take him home!
		
Click to expand...

Take him home before he is tired.  Unfit does not mean he will just get tired, he is very likely to do himself damage long before he tells you he is tired.


----------

